# Quick and dirty machinist jack



## Janderso (Mar 29, 2020)

I’ve got lots of other more important things to do but I have no machinists jacks yet.
I made one this morning. I consider it heavy duty.
1” - 14 threads. Has a travel of 1 3/4”.
2 1/4” cold rolled stock.
I enjoyed it.


----------



## Bamban (Mar 29, 2020)

Dang, I thought at first you made a machine adjustable feet... 

Definitely extra heavy duty... 

Nicely done


----------



## Superburban (Mar 29, 2020)

Looks great. Is there only one flat?


----------



## Radials (Mar 29, 2020)

Nice simple form to it. I'll probably copy that when I get around to making some for myself.


----------



## Janderso (Mar 29, 2020)

Superburban said:


> Looks great. Is there only one flat?


Two flats
Thanks


----------



## Superburban (Mar 29, 2020)

Two makes sense, but it does not show well in the pics. I was thinking you may have come up with some fancy spanner style wrench for adjusting.


----------



## RJSakowski (Mar 29, 2020)

That's not quick and dirty, That's purty.  This is quick and dirty.  A 2" disk cut from 1/4" plate, a 1-1/2" length of 1"Sch. 40 black pipe, a 3/4-10 nut and 1a 3/4-10 x 2" hex head bolt.  Weld the first three parts together and screw part number 4 into the assembly.


----------



## Janderso (Mar 30, 2020)

RJ,
Yours works just as good as mine (wink)


----------



## RJSakowski (Mar 30, 2020)

Janderso said:


> RJ,
> Yours works just as good as mine (wink)


Actually, yours has a fine thread which would be more useful as a machinists jack.  I used what I had at hand at the time and truthfully, it has served its purpose.


----------

